# Tina Guo's Studio Tour



## Rodney Money (Dec 12, 2016)

Tina Guo's Studio tour:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 12, 2016)

Goes to show you - you can get it 'done' with middle of the pack tech. "It's not the wand but the witch.." Love this simple set up. I have been actually giving a lot of thought in doing my 'solo strings' right here in this studio and NOT somewhere else (mostly because of convenience and control - not to mention 'time' saved. These schedules aren't getting any longer.)


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 12, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Goes to show you - you can get it 'done' with middle of the pack tech. "It's not the wand but the witch.." Love this simple set up. I have been actually giving a lot of thought in doing my 'solo strings' right here in this studio and NOT somewhere else (mostly because of convenience and control - not to mention 'time' saved. These schedules aren't getting any longer.)


And that's EXACTLY why I posted this here!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 12, 2016)

Yep for sure - tech can easily distract from what is most important. Is the music good (or right for the project). It's a reminder to me to spend more time there.


----------



## Raindog (Dec 12, 2016)

Maybe I should sometimes clean my desk with one of these microfibre tools. Would this help?
I was always afraid that you don't need all this extra stuff to be an exceptional musician. Would be so much easier to constantly buy new gear instead of improving your skills. Back to the practising room I guess.........


----------



## Jaap (Dec 12, 2016)

Loved it for the same reason as Rob gave  Thanks for sharing this Rodney


----------



## rottoy (Dec 12, 2016)

Finally a "Cribs" showcase that I can relate to! 
No gazillion racks of hardware, just simple straightforward stuff to get you there.


----------



## gpax (Dec 12, 2016)

Great post. Thanks!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 12, 2016)

No speakers? Grumble grumble

My serious advice to her without trying to be a smart-ass is if you want your hearing when you're old is to not use headphones all the time


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 13, 2016)

No speakers, cleans the keyboard, practices the instrument, practices playing in time, uses cheap mic, common sense acoustic treatment... PRACTICES!

It's like... a breath of fresh of air... and the antidote to a long year of VIc/GS trolling...


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 13, 2016)

...and makes videos... and reads midi... willingly... with no condescension... why aren't there more guys... er... people like this... or are there...?

Here's another classic: https://www.gearslutz.com/board/stu...tight-cockpit-producing-recording-mixing.html


----------



## NoamL (Dec 13, 2016)

Y'all talking about the speakers meanwhile I'm over here going "So THAT'S what rosin she uses" 

All of music is gear-geekery in one form or another!


----------



## dannymc (Dec 13, 2016)

> Loved it for the same reason as Rob gave  Thanks for sharing this Rodney



i loved it cause she's bloody gorgeous 

Danny


----------

